# TTC 3 years - conceived naturally -just had m/c. What now?



## Emmzie1980 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi

I haven't posted on here before so not so good with the lingo!  Been TTC for three years. Was due to have HSG before starting fertility treatment when I got a BFP!  

Only 5 weeks and 2 days and had heavy bleeding and cramping.  Got hospital tomorrow and no longer feel pregnant. Whilst I'm sad at our loss I just feel that I will never conceive again and I'm worried infertility clinic will abandon us I have technically conceived! We are very blessed to have a DD aged 5 years. But overwhelmed with sadness that she doesn't have a sibling and losing hope that she ever will! 

Would like to try IUI but not sure if it's a waste of money as DH sperm is fine. Any advice would be gratefully received!

Thanks.


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Emmzie,

I'm so sorry to hear about what has happened, although I don't have any of the answers I didn't want to read and not write to you. 

As far as I'm aware the clinic will continue with you, I hope someone is able to provide you with answers to your questions re IUI and share experiences with you.

Take good care, 

Jules


----------



## Emmzie1980 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Jules  

I just feel really sad and lonely. Hard to think that we are right back at the start after finally getting some good news! Just feel like hosp are going to be dismissive tomorrow as I am so early on but they have no idea how much this preg meant to me and my DH! 

Just scary when you don't know what the future will bring!

Thanks again 

Em xx


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh Em I know what you mean about not knowing what the future will bring. I'm at a different stage to you but I feel so helpless too, month after month it just gets harder.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow, I think they do take all loss seriously on an emotional level...yes they may consider it early and they see 'this' all day everyday but they are human and maybe even have personal experiences to shape their compassion. In terms of your ongoing investigations at clinic, I've read that they take into account sustainability of pregnancies just as seriously as not conceiving at all because of course that is a factor particularly with clotting and immune disorders. 

I hope your question of IUI is answered, I'm under the impression that it is still advised (depending on the bigger picture) even if sperm analysis good.

Love and strength to you,

Jules xx


----------



## Emmzie1980 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Jules. Had appt today and nothing showed on scan. Did blood test and HCG was only 63. My DH took it worse than me! I'm just totally focused (and desperate) to get pregnant again! Makes me sound cold hearted! 

I just hope m/c was a "one-off" for us and there are no further issues. DH going to phone tomorrow about appt for IUI. We are lucky that NHS in our area part fund but if appt going to take months then I really cant face the wait so will need to go private.

Thanks for your kind messages  

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Think it sounds perfectly human and not cold-hearted at all!

All the best to you, keep us posted... 



Jx


----------

